# On my third power supply, odor problem.



## X-jimmy-X (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi, I've been having a lot of problems with the smell giving off by my power supply, I am on my third one and still have the same problem. This is the story, I bought a second-hand AMD and found out that it had a strong burning plastic smell, I did a post about it here a few weeks ago. It turned out that there was a burn mark in the PSu. Problem sorted I thought as my new power supply a Hiper 350w absolutely stank of PVC plastic, I can't put up with it as I have chemical sensitivity asthma. So I bought another one, an Antec 350w & got the same strong plastic smell. 

There is no question of their being anything wrong with these power supplies as such in that we are not talking about smoke pouring from my Psu. It's more they just stink of hot plastic. I'm really fed up with this is costing me a fortune. I don't understand it to be honest, I don't know what to do, are all power supplies like this? The only thing I noticed was when I took the Antec apart there seemed to be six large blobs of glue slattered about at random and wondered about trying to remove these manually. Your thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

Two things....I can't think of a single reason that three power supplies would do this except maybe voltage spikes from your power outlet that are highly unusual. 

The first thing I would do is get a voltage meter and check the incoming voltage (sounds like you may have a problem with your electrical service). Watch carefully for spikes as you look at the voltage meter. 

Also, you can get one of those little continuity plugs that tells if your electricity is grounded properly for about three or four bucks. I would check that also. 

Lastly, do you have a power strip on the line to prevent spikes? 

Almost forgot your last question. My advice to you is to never take a power supply apart and never try to alter a power supply. You mgiht end up burning up your whole setup and cause a fire.


----------



## X-jimmy-X (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Mark, I appreciate your response to the my post. I have been meaning to a get voltage meter next time I go past the store. I see where you are coming from in your advice about the electrical supply however there are a few things which mainly think this is not the cause, the electrical supply in this area is excellent and my other PCs are not affected. Also it's very frustrating how hard is to explain the smell, I'm sure it's due to the new electronic smell of the power supplies, I'm sure many people would hardly even notice it, there is no black smoke or parts glowing red hot, just a smell that builds up in my room after a few hours. 

The problem is that I can't use my new PC because the smell irritates my chest slightly because I have chemical sensitivity to solvent and pvc smells. Why really want to know from anyone if they have had a similar experience and be given some information as to whether the smell will eventually burn off or could recommend a power supply that is not stink of plastic. If I have to pay hundreds that's why will have to do, are they all like this, throw me a frigging bone here someone otherwise I am stuck on my trusty pentium2 cheers.


----------



## X-jimmy-X (Jan 12, 2005)

I have to admit this post is quite a boring subject, I'm bidding for a new Psu on ebay here we go again.


----------



## lilchowwow (Oct 24, 2004)

are you sure the smell is coming from the power supply??! maybe you wanna try starting up your computer and going right up to the powersupply exhuast fan and smell if its coming from there.. cuz quite frankly i never heard of something like this.. i just got a new 480watt power supply from mutantmods and heck i dont have any smell.. i have 3 computers one has a antec 350 and the other is a crappy sparkle 300 (old comp) and heck i dont have any of that..


----------



## X-jimmy-X (Jan 12, 2005)

You might be right, but I am pritty sure it is Psu, the Hiper particulary was shrink wraped and it was like opening a canister of musterd gas, well Pvc solvent actually. I will soon know when I get my new Psu.

Cheers


----------



## cyannben (Jan 22, 2005)

And i thought i was the only one getting this smell...
The psu didnt get burnt, it functions just fine but the smell is quite alarming.

I intend to get a ups to protect from unstable electrical supply and i'll replace my 350watt psu with a 460 one.

I know that electronics when new do have a certain smell, but this was really not a normal smell, so i guess i'll just wait and see.
I'm waiting to hear about your case as well.


----------



## X-jimmy-X (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Cyanbenn, thanks your reply I thought I was the only one too perhaps going nuts and imagining things, I shall let you know how this new Thermatake goes when i get it.

regards


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

X-jimmy-X,
You don't want to rule out the individual components in your PC. If you have, say, a CD ROM drive that is shorting or using an abnormally excessive power consumption. As for the blobs in your PSU, many companies will put blobs of glue on their components to keep the small parts from moving around and becomming lose.


----------



## Rosloth (Feb 1, 2005)

Are all of these power supplies new or used?? 

A little side note P.V.C or Poly vinyl chloride doesnt start melting untill around 300. I have worked with this stuff and it can be very nasty and deadly. Overheat and you can clear a 20000 square foot building out in under 30sec, trust me I know. This stuff can explode, this I have also seen.


----------



## topJ (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello,

My wife and I are going through the same thing.

She has a chemical sensitivity & asthma. We've tried 3 power supplies already. They all bother her greatly. We have tried running them for over a month and still it bothers her.

I know it's the power supply because we have tested them outside the case, just the ps and it really bothers her. 

I' have one that's been running for about 3 months. I'm hoping that when she tries it again it will be OK.

I'm doing research now to figure out what to do. So far it looks like the problem might be some kind of flame retardant that's used in electronic equipment that is causing this. The retardant has been banned in parts of Europe....

Let me know if you find anything.

Jay


----------



## X-jimmy-X (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi everyone, and Jay. Since I last posted I have tryed two further psu's one that I found in a charity shop (what are the chances of that) a Jeantech 300w and the Thermatake from ebay. and yes like the others they are both new and both fill my room with the smell of plastic which makes me feel slightly ill. I'm still using my AMD in my kitchen because of this but I think I am ready to wave the white flag, I am sort of getting used to it and don,t feel it is doing any real harm to my lungs, I still don't understand why they stink though, that said the worst smelling one was the Hiper strait out of it's shrink rapping, any plastic solvent must get less over time though. Other than throw my computer away I have just got no choice but to put up with it.

Regards


----------



## Virtualex (Mar 8, 2005)

I had the same problem with odor with Antec and Enermax power supplies - bitter chemical smell. Any models of those brands. I tryed SilverStone and OCZ. No odor, no smell. But I read Silver Stone is not so good. It's not able to supply that power it supposed to supply. So, my advise - try OCZ. I use OCZ 520W ModStream PSU (OCZ52012U) - quite, no odor, enough powerfull.


----------



## Marburg (Aug 26, 2008)

Thermatake and Silverstone are 2 psu's that I avoid. I've had nothing but trouble with those 2 psu's. I've had good luck with OCA, Modstream but can't find them in my area. Antec is also good but you have to use the pc for a few months to allow the burn odor to go away.

I'm currently getting ready to replace a power up psu which didn't have the burn odor until after 2 months of use. So, I would add the power up psu to the don't buy list--they don't seem to last long.


----------

